
What is Clojure-in-Clojure? - tomh
http://blog.n01se.net/?p=41
======
plinkplonk
summarizing the article,

" 'Clojure in Clojure' == writing the compiler and the core data structures of
Clojure in Clojure (vs Java). This is a cool thing to aim for."

Once upon a time the front page of HN would have a lot of articles on Erlang
voted up . One day PG even requested a few articles on Erlang (iirc) and the
whole of the front page was Erlang-ey for a day.

These days it seems to be articles on Clojure that always get (the same?) 12
or so votes rapidly to make it to the front page. Clojure 1.2 released,
Clojure 1.2 and beyond, clojure conference, Clojure-in-Clojure. Keep em coming
;-)

It _is_ on topic for HN.

Just wondering what exactly causes these pahases have Erlang vanished from HN
and Clojure appears, soon to disappear no doubt. Did we ever have a Haskell
phase?

~~~
ShardPhoenix
I think everyone here has heard how great Lisp is from PG, and now Clojure is
finally an accessible Lisp. I do quite like it myself but I agree that there's
been an unusually large number of Clojure articles making the front page, even
if they aren't very interesting unto themselves.

------
clmntlxndr
Inception?

